# 929 - Passport Details



## Joushi (Mar 5, 2012)

Hey all 

I was granted with partner visa (temp) 820 on 19th May 2014 with my old passport (which has my maiden name on it). I've now got a new passport with my married name. I am filling in 929 to change the details of my passport and my name. At the moment, my current visa is under my maiden name, so for part A question 2, applicant's name, shall I fill in my married name or?

Plus, for question 5, 'does the applicant have an application in progress?' 
I ticked _no_ and wrote _partner temporary 820_ under 'visa currently held' Did I do this right or should i have ticked _yes_ and write the type and class of the visa under 'details of visa applied for'

Lastly, shall I post the form to temporary partner processing centre where i lodged my visa?

Thanks in advance


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

You do have an application in progress - the 801.  I'm not sure about which name to use or where to post it (or email it?) though. Interested to hear the answer, though, as I have an appointment Friday to get the name on my US passport changed myself!


----------



## Jeremy Hooper (Jul 10, 2014)

CollegeGirl said:


> You do have an application in progress - the 801.  I'm not sure about which name to use or where to post it (or email it?) though. Interested to hear the answer, though, as I have an appointment Friday to get the name on my US passport changed myself!


If you have changed your name, then you would normally complete a Form 1022 regarding your change in circumstances. Submit your marriage certificate and new passport as well. DIBP will update their records accordingly.

Regards


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Is there a specific email address that should go to?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

DIBP already has my marriage certificate (it was in my 820 application), but I'll submit it again anyway.


----------



## Joushi (Mar 5, 2012)

CollegeGirl said:


> DIBP already has my marriage certificate (it was in my 820 application), but I'll submit it again anyway.


I rang the DIBP this morning, they said i did right by ticking no because i do have a visa right now and my visa will be processing again after they send me more information to lodge and process for 801.

With the name, I have to write the name i am known as, which means my married name.

There's no email to send it to. All I have to do is to fax it or post it to the office.


----------



## Joushi (Mar 5, 2012)

Jeremy Hooper said:


> If you have changed your name, then you would normally complete a Form 1022 regarding your change in circumstances. Submit your marriage certificate and new passport as well. DIBP will update their records accordingly.
> 
> Regards


Thanks but with the visa grant letter I had told me to use form 929 for new passport, name change or change of address details


----------



## Joushi (Mar 5, 2012)

Hey, as I was in doubt with question 5 (Does the applicant have an application in progress), I rang the DIBP again, it is best to tick yes and write the type and class of the visa. For class section, you can write 820 to 801. I wanted to correct this before anyone else fill in theirs!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Yep, that's what I thought. Thanks for confirming. The point of that question is that they don't care about your information change as much if you aren't still waiting on an eventual outcome of some type from them. But if you are, that means they'll need to contact you again and they need to know your current details.


----------



## Marianina (Oct 25, 2012)

Please be sure to check VEVO after you submit a Form 929, particularly if you have overseas travel plans. I posted a 929 to register the change in my married name as well as my new passport details together with all required documents. However, when I checked VEVO a couple of weeks later, my new passport number was correct but they failed to change my maiden name to my married name. I was asked to re-submit certified copies of my marriage certificate and the biographical page of my new passport all over again.  So best to also keep extra certified copies of your documents, as Immi is capable of blunders like this.


----------

